# Anyone else experienced this after tren?



## 502 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anybody ever had dizzy spells, pressure on your head, blurred vision after discontinuing tren? I don't know that tren is the cause here, it's been going on for a couple months. I have a dr appt thursday. Just wondering if it's something someone else knows the cause of. Blood pressure and pulse are all good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2015)

wtf?  Leave this one up to the doctors man... This doesn't sound good.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 4, 2015)

When you say dizzy spells..are you actually getting Vertigo(room spinning)? or are you getting a little uneasy feeling? Perhaps feels a little like you are unsure of your footing? Put your hands out to feel for the wall cause you're unsure of balance? Is this a constant feeling or are you noticing it at certain times?  Do you have tinnitus?(ringing of the ears) It could be a couple of things. I'm not a doctor, but I can speak from my experience. What you'll want to do is google these names and check for your symptoms.
Vertigo
Meniere's Disease
Endolymphatic Hydrops (drop this term on a cop next time he's got you performing the Nystagmus Field Sobriety test)


----------



## 502 (Feb 4, 2015)

it is random times. I don't mean room spinning dizzy, just an uneasy feeling. The pressure on my head is my main concern. i looked up elevated rbc count and some of those symptoms are pretty spot on with what i'm feeling. I'm hoping that'll be it, I can donate some blood and be back to normal. If it's something worse, I'll do whatever they tell me. sucks when you have to pull over driving b/c you get dizzy.

Thanks POB


----------



## 502 (Feb 4, 2015)

thanks i wannagetbig also brother. I'm just hoping it's from 2-3 years of aas without ever donating blood. I did a semi long tren cycle, i'm sure my rbc count is pretty elevated.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 4, 2015)

Did you not do any bloodwork?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2015)

it takes awhile to feel normal after tren.Go see a dr


----------



## 502 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yea I know it takes a while, but did you have these types of things going on bundy? 

No I have not gotten bloods yet. I will get them thursday spongy. I haven't come off test yet, but I guess I still need to get bloods after the winni and the tren. Pretty sure that has my rbc high and my lipids fkd. I'll be happy if all I have to do is donate blood. I liked the feeling of tren but the results were not big enough to go through this. I'll stick with other compounds. Damn tren made me feel good though. I can't blame the tren quite yet though. Could be a conicidence and something different be going on.


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2015)

Shit brother, I'm no Doctor but best wishes. Be forthcoming with your AAS use and anything you have taken. You want the correct answer, not just an answer.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2015)

If you've been on gear 2-3 years w/o donating blood or at the minimum, following an aspirin regimen, your crit and RBC counts are through the roof. I'd bet money on it.

Go see the Dr...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you've been on gear 2-3 years w/o donating blood or at the minimum, following an aspirin regimen, your crit and RBC counts are through the roof. I'd bet money on it.
> 
> Go see the Dr...


How much money?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> How much money?



For you, can we just bet handies?

Not saying it has anything to do with his symptoms either....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> For you, can we just bet handies?
> 
> Not saying it has anything to do with his symptoms either....


I am game for handies lol

Anyway my point was that I have been on and on and on and my rbc has never elevated. Weird maybe?


----------



## ccpro (Feb 4, 2015)

No, not those symptoms but I have had bad itching and bee stings.  Turned in to a big rash, doc had to give me cortisone....and she asked me if I was taking any steroids....damnit man!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am game for handies lol
> 
> Anyway my point was that I have been on and on and on and my rbc has never elevated. Weird maybe?



You are that random outlier who can run grams and grams of test and tren with no AI or BP spikes. Basically pro genetics.

The rest of us minions have to keep up on keeping sides away.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 5, 2015)

502 said:


> thanks i wannagetbig also brother. I'm just hoping it's from 2-3 years of aas without ever donating blood. I did a semi long tren cycle, i'm sure my rbc count is pretty elevated.



No Problem. Hope it gets better for you.


----------

